# Asphalt or pervious concrete as a stall flooring under a rubber mat?



## franknbeans (Jun 7, 2007)

Personally, anything with "asphalt" or 'Concrete", I would steer clear of, but that is just me. I like the stone dust idea. That is more what I am used to , will drain better, JMHO.


----------



## HorsesAreMyPassion (Feb 16, 2012)

My horses stalls are packed stone dust with rubber mats on top. I have had no problems with this. The stone dust was packed down really well and made really level and then we put the stall mats on top fitted tight from wall to wall. I use a deep bed of shavings on top and I clean their stalls thoroughly everyday.


----------



## yourcolorfuladdiction (Feb 19, 2012)

Concrete is fine if you're going with something like the stable comfort system where urine or moisture will not be able to get underneath the matting. I like the idea of the stable comfort because it's water proof, and if you needed to you could strip and hose out the stall (which we do between horses) and you won't have to worry about pulling up the mats and letting the floor dry out beneath it and you don't have to worry about washing away your stall base either.


----------



## BigGirlsRideWarmbloods (Mar 28, 2010)

I hated the concrete base in my stalls so I jack hammered out a 4 x 4 squared in the middle of each, got a post hole digger and drilled a 3 foot hole in the middle, lined it with geotextile fabric and back filled with drain rock, 5/8ths minus and tamped the hell out of it till it was slighlt below the dirt line, I then covered it with porous concrete till it was 1-2 inches below the floor line and graded it to point to the center. After that I backfilled the rest with recycled tire crumbles and laid my stall mats over. 

You would never know that I did anything just by looking by now all of my stalls drain clean away. And really, when working with an previously built barn your options can be limited. If I were to build a barn from scratch I would have a super well drained sub-base and lay the porous concrete over and cover with a thick layer of rubber crumbles and then do the whole stall in the porous "Stall Savers" flooring. Think of a single rubber sheet that fluid can pass through. Awesome right?!? PRESENTS - THE ULTIMATE EQUINE STALL MATS
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## wguisbert54 (Jan 29, 2012)

*Nothing new under the sun Biggirl!*

I thought I came up with a new and better way using pervious concrete!

Interesting approach! How is it working out?

I "searched" "pervious concrete" in this forum with no results. 

A "concrete engineer" friend of mine and I brainstormed and came up with this idea! However niether of us are horse people. It just made sense!

Do you know of anyone else going the "pervious" rout?


----------



## BigGirlsRideWarmbloods (Mar 28, 2010)

I got the idea from a Mud management workshop from Horses For Clean Water. In Seattle with as much runoff as we have everyone uses porous concrete, otherwise we would haves lot more puddles and standing water, and it would be horrible.

I like it better than the flat non-porous concrete. It makes it super easy to clean out stalls. I can hose down legs in the stall or sanatize a stall and use a floor squeegee and I just aim the water to the cracks and it's gone. 

Also with a pregnant mare who pees all the time I don't go through as much bedding as I used to
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## wguisbert54 (Jan 29, 2012)

*BIg girl*

Several days ago I ordered a sample of the super saver stuff, thinking along the lines you were suggesting. I have not recieved it yet. Is it strong enough to go over "rubber crumbles" and still hold up?

Do you know anyone doing the "ideal" arrangement you spoke of? Are you using any sort of bedding with this set up?


----------



## wguisbert54 (Jan 29, 2012)

*Big girl*

As an aside, when The Steeler's played the Seahawks in the superbowl, they were comparing Pittsburgh and Seattle. Pittsburgh had more rain, and more overcast rainy days! 

Where I am in Pa (central part, near State College) the soil can vary from valley to valley to quite an extent! I have some sort of combination of limestone and clay. 

From previous experiences with wet basements, when I build something I have drains going every which way. After I made requests to the builder, of my house he balked, then he said what I suggested was overkill. So I spent my own money and placed the extra drain pipe myself (they are cheap). Worked great! Maybe it was overkill, but the basement is dry!


----------

